# Bringing shrimp cross border?



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Has anyone ever purchased shrimp state side and then brought it back over here to Canada? Is there any special licensing required? 

I might be making a trip to the USA and might stop by some pet stores so just wanted to know ahead of time, just in case


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

GL. I've read into this abit... gave up after an hour of research. 

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

You can always call boarder services and/or customs and just ask. 

However, if it turns out to be OK, I would advise you to bring something with you that demonstrates this is the case. The guys doing border checks probably won't know off hand the rules for shrimp, and if there is restrictions, so if you have something to refer them to that might help.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Read this link. From there you can get more links but I suggest to start an email correspondence as it will be useful if you have it printed with you at the border.

*Following is just my experience and may or may not repeat, I take no responsibility for any loss if you follow what my friend or I have done. *

I've brought shrimps with me coming in a flight. I had the shrimp species (scientific name and pictures) printed and receipt (with name of the store, phone number, price) ready with the shrimps. Claimed it and got asked a few questions and let go, not even being charged tax.

Another member here has done the driving route with shrimps. Had the same thing ready, got charged tax on border and that was that.

As long as you don't bring in so many that it looks commercial, you should be okay. Call the CBSA ahead of time and ask for name or any email correspondence you have.

The key things to remember to tell the CBSA agent,
1. These are not on the protected list.
2. These won't survive in the wild if released.
3. The cost so they can tax you.

It was easier before December 2012, the rule says you need a permit but there are exception. Read the link in the beginning of the post for the background.

Also, what are you looking to bring in? There are many sources in Canada with great price, selections, and quality. You can find a lot of species that's only easily available in Canada than the states.


----------



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the information. I was just thinking I will be taking a trip down and something might catch my eye  Just wanted to figure out the laws behind it.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Most of the petstores in the Buffalo NY area don't carry shrimps other than cherry. If you want a good place to check out that does have some shrimps is That Fish Place on Robinson St in Amherst.

here's the link with directions.
They are always very nice to Canadians and very helpful...great fish tanks for cichlid/discus lovers too. Lots of big unique fish and tons of accessories.
I always drop in to say hello and see what's new in there.

http://www.yelp.ca/biz/the-fish-place-north-tonawanda


----------



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion bettaforu. I will definitely try to stop by there. Have you ever brought shrimp over border? If so, can you share any experiences or tips?


----------

